# Shimano reel repair/rebuild/clean



## fishngo (Jul 1, 2007)

Can reels still be sent back to Shimano for repair and rebuild? Is there a better alternative? I think the spool is warped on my old curado and I wanted to get the bearings that are not sealed installed. Any suggestions?


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

I just sent mine in a couple of weeks ago for a overhaul. Maybe I will get it back this week.


----------



## fishngo (Jul 1, 2007)

SURF Buster said:


> I just sent mine in a couple of weeks ago for a overhaul. Maybe I will get it back this week.


What address do I use and how do I let them know what I would like done?


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Give them a call at 949-951-5003 They will answer all your questions and give you a price.
I believe the address was 1 Holland, Irvine Ca.92618


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes we still service certain models. You can send your reels to any of our warranty centers as well. Here's a link to our repair request form. There is also a list of our warranty centers.

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con.../index/customer_service0/Repair_Services.html


----------

